# Two speed or one speed



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have always used the one speed hole hog, my father used to have the two speed that I used a few times when I was about fourteen. I was drilling out some hardwood with about a 3 inch hole saw and I remember I just about broke my arm when it bound up. Just curious what you guys are using as I'm about to invest in a new one.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> I have always used the one speed hole hog, my father used to have the two speed that I used a few times when I was about fourteen. I was drilling out some hardwood with about a 3 inch hole saw and I remember I just about broke my arm when it bound up. Just curious what you guys are using as I'm about to invest in a new one.


We have the two speed hole hawgs, they are great but we hardly use low anymore with the new Milwaukee hole saw bits. If you still use the worm style 2" and above bits definately get two speed and make a handle out of some 3/4" galvanized.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a 2 speed Hole Hawg that's about 15 years old. When it ever dies, I'll replace it with another one.







Paul


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the old style 2 speed better than then 2 speed supper hawg but for durability , the Milwaukee supper hawg is the way to go . Also a big , big fan of the new Milwaukee bits . Their like a hole saw on steroids , they eat nail .


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive got a 2 speed now 1200, 300 rpm I much prefer the single speed 750 rpm 
I would love to have another . Here is my opinion when drilling even an 1 3/8 hole the 1200 rpm bogs down just a tad to about the same speed as a one speed . I almost never use low even on 2 9/16 or on 2 1/8 the single speed either of the bigger bits the one speed turns faster than a 2 speed in high.
Most people havent seen a single speed around here but I wish I still had it but Im not about to go spend 300 on a new one. Ill trade for mine if someone looking for 2 speed
Im not knocking the 2 speed but my guess is 90 percent of you have never tried a one speed. Sorry but I never heard of the super Hawg Ill have to look into that one


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

jeffreyplumber said:


> Ive got a 2 speed now 1200, 300 rpm I much prefer the single speed 750 rpm
> I would love to have another . Here is my opinion when drilling even an 1 3/8 hole the 1200 rpm bogs down just a tad to about the same speed as a one speed . I almost never use low even on 2 9/16 or on 2 1/8 the single speed either of the bigger bits the one speed turns faster than a 2 speed in high.
> Most people havent seen a single speed around here but I wish I still had it but Im not about to go spend 300 on a new one. Ill trade for mine if someone looking for 2 speed
> Im not knocking the 2 speed but my guess is 90 percent of you have never tried a one speed. Sorry but I never heard of the super Hawg Ill have to look into that one


If the super hawg is what I think it is, I don't want to tassel with it. The one I played with looked like a sawzall with a chuck on it, huge, heavy and looks like it would hurt would it bind.


----------



## Dougmllr (Oct 16, 2011)

My preference is a Milwaukee super hawg. They are great and have a clutch so If they do bind it's not half as bad as normal hole hawg. I use the one tooth holesaw bits and love them. I have drilled up to 4 inch holes with 18" ext from ground above my head. This is the ultimate hole hawg. Also has two speeds.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I use two speed. When drilling any metal you need to low speed or else metal shards burn you and you go through the hole saws too often.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok I think Im familiar with super hawg Dewalt makes a similar one its big heavy and has a clutch.
My preferance to the single speed hole hawg is based on residential new construction and drilling of wood only with 1 3/8 2 1/8 2 9/16 self feed bits I wasent using hole saws very often when I did it was for 3 inch lines going across joists . Very seldom was my work with metal in those days. But many hundreds of the above holes in wood. It worked superior to the 2 speed in this application


----------

